# Hopalong  Cassidy bikes



## jungleterry (Nov 6, 2016)

Good morning, well we went and had to find these two Hobbys for sale .there both in pretty good condition but we are needing a few hard to find items . The 20 inch needs light top with studs and a set of hub caps . The 24 inch needs a correct studded light top.guns for the little hoppy should be easy enough . I noticed someone has switched the racks around . First thing Wr will correct when they get here . Take a look, love these Hoppys . Will post a want ad too . Take care Terry and Tammy


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 6, 2016)

Nice but it looks like the front fork is bent on the 24". I have the 26in men's model always a crowed pleaser.


----------



## jungleterry (Nov 6, 2016)

yes i noticed that to ,glad thats a easy fix.love to have a 26 too.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 11, 2016)

Thought I'd post mine finally got into my hoard to organize here is my 26 in


----------

